# New C60 sizing



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi all. I am in the market for and actually about to order a new C60. I currently ride, which I am keeping, a Look 595 size M. My height is 172.5; cycling inseam of 81.5. The look has a 54.5 TT; 148 HT (of which I run 15MM of spacers); STA of of 73.75 and HTA of 73. I run a 120stem. Stack is 551 and reach is 384; setback is 148 (saddle is dead center on rails). I was previously fitted at my shop for this bike and I feel its dialed in perfectly.

As we all know, Colnago sizing is a bit "odd" but I am considering a 52s c60 which has a 73.57STA, 55TT; and 163 HT. Stack is 565 (due to the taller HT) and reach is 384. Setback is 141.The taller stack will enable me to eliminate the spacers on the Colnago. I should be able to go with either a 110 or 120 stem to achieve the same overall reach. We don't get HTA from Colnago.

I think the 50s would be too small with a 54 TT: 145 HT; 547 stack and 383 reach; setback of 131. I would be up to 20mm of spacers and believe I would have to push my saddle back due to less setback. 

Can I please get some thoughts? 

Thanks much...


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

The 52 should be perfect. I am almost the same as you but a little shorter inseam. I had a Look 595 size medium. I chose a 50cm c-59 a while back and run a 130 stem. I love it. Super comfortable. I had a chance to ride a c-60 last summer. It is every bit as comfortable as the c-59 only somehow more solid feeling. Hard to describe the difference, bu I couldn't imagine how anyone could not like it.


----------



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank you including your insights on the ride. I have decided on the 52.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the 52S is a good idea, but I would have suggested the 55 Trad.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

I just bought a 52s and it fits me perfectly. You and I share the same inseam but I'm 3-4cm taller. The effective TT length is 550mm and I use a 90mm stem.

It's a beautiful bike. My only disappointment is that contrary the marketing claims, 25mm clinchers will technically fit, but not practically so. 1mm of clearance is just not enough to make me feel comfortable so I had to settle for 23s.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Cromolyman said:


> I just bought a 52s and it fits me perfectly. You and I share the same inseam but I'm 3-4cm taller. The effective TT length is 550mm and I use a 90mm stem.
> 
> It's a beautiful bike. My only disappointment is that contrary the marketing claims, 25mm clinchers will technically fit, but not practically so. 1mm of clearance is just not enough to make me feel comfortable so I had to settle for 23s.


What Wheelset/Tires? 

I've got Enve 3.4 and 25mm Gatorskins and it fits my 52S C60 just fine


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Bora Ultra clinchers and Conti 4000s 25mm, now 23mm. You can see the rub on the rear brake bridge from just turning the cranks from the stand during the build up.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Weird. I'm riding a loaner Dura-Ace c50 front rim right now on the front and with the 25 on there it was rubbing against the underside of the fork and the campy brakes, I had to put a 23mm on there..

I just ordered up some of the new Bora Clinchers too. Or at least pre-ordered - they appear out of stock every place.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/how-much-space-needed-345475.html


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Cromolyman said:


> I just bought a 52s and it fits me perfectly. You and I share the same inseam but I'm 3-4cm taller. The effective TT length is 550mm and I use a 90mm stem.
> 
> ... My only disappointment is that contrary the marketing claims, 25mm clinchers will technically fit, but not practically so. 1mm of clearance is just not enough to make me feel comfortable so I had to settle for 23s.


I apologize for passing on bad info I got from the LBS that sold me my C60. Today I mounted 25mm Conti GP 4000s II and they fit fine. Tight, but clear.


----------

